# Clawdd Farm, Caerleon, Newport, June 2011



## T4toria

Information from: http://www.caerleon.net/history/clawdd/index.htm

Situated above the Bulmore Road overlooking the meandering River Usk, designed in the style of a French chateau, Clawdd must be one of the finest houses of its type in the area.

The deeds dated 22 May 1907 show that the land (19 acres) was leased to Mrs Anne Evelyn Lyne, 'the wife of Ernest Lewis Lyne' a land agent. The thirty pounds a year ground rent was paid to the 'Charity called The Church Lands in the Parish of Christchurch'. One of the conditions was that at least one thousand five hundred pounds was to be spent erecting the house and stables - a large sum of money for those days. The deeds also stipulated that the property was to be painted inside every ten years and outside every five.

The 1901 census shows the Lyne family living at 'Bryn Gomer' Pontrhydron (nowadays north Cwmbran). However Johns' 1901 directory states that Ernest Lyne, JP, was living at 'Gwaun y ffynon', Caerleon. We think this was on the outskirts of Caerleon on the Ponthir Road. According to local folklore the family were living at 'Pollards Well' not long after this; the land was required for building the hospital, and Ernest Lyne was paid a large sum of money to vacate property.

By the 1950s the house was owned by Cecil Lyne. He had served in both World Wars and had reached the rank of Colonel. He ran a chicken farm on the land with ten large chicken houses and won the 'Monmouthshire Best Lay Cup'. Later one of the chicken houses became the base for a local shooting club - the 'Newport Wildfowlers' - with a bar and large display of stuffed animals.

The Colonel has been described as a proper country gentleman. It is said that he spent most of his time in the room at the bottom of the house's round turret and that he even slept in there in his old army bed! When he died in 1979 the property was put up for sale. It was bought by Janet Hughes who had previously run the Copper Kettle in the High Street, Caerleon. And so Clawdd had a new lease of life - please follow this link.

Following the death of Colonel Cecil Lyne, Clawdd was sold by auction in 1979. The property was purchased by Janet Hughes who at that time had been running the Copper Kettle in the heart of Caerleon. Clawdd Farm now became a very successful bed and breakfast business. Janet told us, "When I bought the house it was in imaculate condition. All the wood was pitch pine from Canada."

The 1988 Healthy Holiday Guide contained this description: This beautiful Edwardian farmhouse, set on 19 acres of hillside in the peaceful Vale of Usk, is, self-confessedly, 'cluttered within and without': its exterior bristles with folly-like projections - including a round turret, numerous dormer windows and porches galore - while its interior is, to quote from the Clawdd Farm brochure, 'cluttered with odd objects like Janet cooking in her kitchen'. You have been warned.

It is an indication of the unruffled calm that informs the Clawdd Farm ethic that the proprietors list among the local attractions 'watching the river rise and fall' (there is, apparently, one of the highest tides in the world). Those in search of more, energetic pursuits might care to use the nearby grass ski-slope, while fishing, walking and pony-trekking can all be enjoyed nearby.

In 1995 Clawdd was up for sale again. This time it was purchased, along with other properties and land along the Bulmore Road, by the Celtic Manor.Since then it has been allowed to fall into ruin, subject to arson attacks and fire.


----------



## glass

beautiful house, shame it is so derelict. great photos and history report


----------



## flyboys90

what a shame. I would have liked to have seen it before it got trashed
Great pics


----------



## Ninja Kitten

gosh what a weird unusual looking place..nice


----------



## Faing

i love the turrets on houses of tht style . nice explore


----------



## evilnoodle

Wow. I really like the look of this place!


----------

